# Suggestions for 3 weeks touring in Italy from 26th March.



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be driving down through France in March and intend to pick up a friend from an airport then tour down and up the length of Italy.

Last year we visited the Northern lakes and I have already seen Cinque Terra, Florence, Lucca, Piza, Rome and Venice. 

I have made notes from the posts on this forum but would appreciate any suggestions for places to stop that you have previously enjoyed as well as a convenient easy access airport in South of France or Italy. Is Sicily realistic in this time frame?

I have the Fattori Amico, Guida Camper and ACSI books.

Many thanks


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We have been to the bottom of Italy and back up visiting a number of lovely places on the way too many to state in this post. For more info. look at my website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk any more questions about these places please contact me I will be very pleased to help if I can.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Just a quick one to say that the price of fuel here has rocketed up, now paying 1 euro 70 upwards for diesel

regards 

Yeti


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*3 week tour*

 Buon giorno.
I would have said 3 weeks is pushing it a bit for Sicily.
What you could do is use Roma Ciampino or Napoli as an airport; and then do Napoli/Ercolano/Pompei/Paestum/Grotte di Pertosa/Apulia (trulli) Gargano Peninsula (Mattinata/Vieste/S.Giovanni Rotondo)
then up to Marche and/or Umbria; or on up to Loreto/S.Marino.
IN the Marche and Umbria you will find lots of lovely towns/villages amongst which Ascoli Piceno; Perugia/Assisi & Lake Trasimeno.
Apart from the excellent references you already have

www.camping.it
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.camperonline.it

www.autostrade.it

Take a look at the snow chains thread too.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions. It makes the planning so much easier. There is so much informative form the people on this site.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

andrew....

be different and visit the isle of elba :wink: 

Short relatively cheap ferry and i whiled away many a "month" summer holidays there going way back 45 years when pinky and perky had a hit in the charts :lol: :lol: 

Loads to do and even the same 1960 s "bird cages" are on the cable car to the top to view the entire island... google earth reveals all :lol: :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> andrew.... be different and visit the isle of elba :wink:
> Short relatively cheap ferry and i whiled away many a "month" summer holidays there /quote]
> 
> so did Napoleon! I have have driven his route back through France. Route Napoleon, very pretty


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, I will add my vote to Eddied comments, we visited most of his suggestions in the late summer/autumn and had a fantastic time but were away for 6 weeks from the UK but we dawdled about and took it easy.

Its worth adding in Matera with a guide to find the interesting bits and possibly Tivoli for Hadrian's villa Adrianna. Sulmona is interesting for the Confetti and the market.

cheers alan


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

andrewball1000 said:


> so did Napoleon! I have have driven his route back through France. Route Napoleon, very pretty


Yep, i remember visiting his villa on elba and wondering why he ever went back to France :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > so did Napoleon! I have have driven his route back through France. Route Napoleon, very pretty
> ...


He must have enjoyed St Helena more as he stayed put there!


----------

